# Building muscle in chest



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Trotting trotting and more trotting. Also making sure she gets enough hay. She's still really young so she won't be filled out until around 3-4 or even 5-6. My horse is 10 so he just was in a poor state. I'm sure she'll sort herself out


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

At 2 1/2 she is still growing quite rapidly. Please don't start any hard work to build muscle yet, and give her time to fill out on her own.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback!

We haven't started anything except for working on ground manners yet. It is still winter for a few more months and the ground is poor for any significant work. She is in a 2-3 acre paddock on full time turnout so she can exercise at will. She had a huge hay belly when we got her in December. 

I have been giving her complete feed, some higher protein horse ration and better quality hay and so her overall condition has improved significantly. Should I be giving her something made for young / growing horses at this age?

She is not broke to ride and we won't start her until this summer at the earliest (she will be 3 in August). Is it better to condition her slowly and gradually while she is growing, or to wait until she is more mature to start any work at all? I assume her chest will fill out as she matures?


----------



## missyclare (Sep 14, 2011)

It's a very good question to ask and I'm glad you've noticed. 
My first choice, since she is only 2 1/2 that she still has 6 months atleast until serious training begins and time to further develop in all ways, including for the weight of a rider. In the interest of wanting to build strength for the occasion without setback, I would work her from the ground to start and see how fit she is and build on that. I would go for walks, up and down hills, going both backwards and forwards and stepping over logs and listening to you in order to avoid a tree trunk and other things that would make perfect sense to her. I would also walk hills sideways. I would find apple trees, taste the edges of farmers fields....deep snow, crossing water, backing up and sidepassing as part of gate etiquette. When she turned 3, if ready, that is, it would just be a matter of getting on and pushing those same buttons again. Strong and smart, with the arena work under saddle being a breeze to handle. I would never trot a horse in endless circles...stressing emotionally, strain to the body and just plain boring after 5 minutes....I'd go for the adventure instead.


----------

